# sending your scores?



## Pcastro55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a question for some of you guys who took the most recent civil service; were you guys able to send your scores to more than one city? For some reason I was only able to send it to one city.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pcastro55 said:


> I have a question for some of you guys who took the most recent civil service; were you guys able to send your scores to more than one city? For some reason I was only able to send it to one city.


You can only "choose" your town of residency. Beyond that, everyone else pulls from the same list.


----------



## Pcastro55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Goose said:


> You can only "choose" your town of residency. Beyond that, everyone else pulls from the same list.


Thank you Sir.


----------

